# My roo has a black scab in his comb



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

He is about 3 moths old and I recently saw these little scabs on his comb. He is with his brothers and sisters (him and 2 other Roos, along with 2 hens) so maybe it's from a little pecking order fight. I thought it was dirt and I tried to clean it off but it didn't come off and it seemed to start bothering him after I picked at it a few times. What could it be?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Look up avian pox. I can't find the link I had read about this on. I'm still looking. If I find it ill post it!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/avian-pox-how-to-treat-your-chickens-for-avian-pox

Found it.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It looks like a scab. When they fight they usually peck at the combs and waddles a LOT. Even just a quick "get out of my way" peck can draw blood.

This is my rooster after a few days of fighting and losing. The scabs look black after a day.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes they can get sunburn on their combs. This looks like it might be a peck from another rooster.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

ellis36 said:


> Sometimes they can get sunburn on their combs. This looks like it might be a peck from another rooster.


My little guy Has his own pen with the other chicks his age and they get sun only about an hour a day (direct sunlight) we keep them in a shady area so predators don't spot them. I was playing lightly with his comb and the biggest one fell off! He has some "fresh" skin where it used to be do I'm assuming it was a little tussle he got into with his brother. Though it's strange, he's biggest and at the top of the pecking order, yet he's the only one with any visible damage. Hmm


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> It looks like a scab. When they fight they usually peck at the combs and waddles a LOT. Even just a quick "get out of my way" peck can draw blood.
> 
> This is my rooster after a few days of fighting and losing. The scabs look black after a day.


This is my little guy's comb after it fell off (he has many more)

To the right of my finger, you can see slightly lighter skin and small remnants of the scab. Tothe left is another one that has yet to fall off


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/avian-pox-how-to-treat-your-chickens-for-avian-pox
> 
> Found it.


Would the little things fall off? If it's contagious would my other chickens have it? It's my first one to ever get anything similar to this. He was born here so it's not from another flock


----------

